# 6 man limit by 7:45!!



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Opening Day we set up a little bit wrong and only ended up with 6 but went out this morning and had to walk into the field with everything but it paid off! Had a 6 man limit by 7:45!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Good shoot boys! Good to see people out shooting some birds :beer:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

looks like a blast boys!! cant wait to be able to do that in a couple weeks in south dakota!!


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

nice shoot boys....hope u dont wear that yellow shirt in the fall lol :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nothing like a good shoot.Must be that neon sign you are wearing.Does it glo in the dark? :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

nice shoot! 
do the skull caps protect against mosquito bites in the early season? oke:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going! Thats the first ive seen of a quills lake goose taken during the early season. Congrats!

PS - I hope you gave your buddies lots of chit for wearing skull caps in the middle of August!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

you outa see the other pic they took in the blinds haha jk alex nice shoot!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha ya Ty I might post that picture up later. Thanks guys!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice work Alex :beer:


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Great Job guys, keep it up...


----------



## WRP (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats on the dial-up man!!

But like aforementioned, u might wanna have a little sit-down with that kid doing the thug-life thing & wearing a ****** :beer:


----------

